# Hello from Pakistan



## rockway (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello to everyone. I newly join this very informative forum. I really very happy to join this very informative forum. I found it very interesting specially for new users, like me. This forum really full of interest.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 12, 2012)

Brooooooo!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello there


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

Como se llama?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, the fullness of interest is what keeps me from coming back. Can you tell us about solar pannels?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Humidifiers > dehumidifiers


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 12, 2012)

Yak- Broiled or baked?


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 12, 2012)

dude, you seen my phone??


----------



## legalskier (Jan 12, 2012)

Shipping costs from Karachi must be a b*tch.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello, hello hello.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

He got banned already, and without even providing a link?

That's a little harsh.  Maybe he just wanted us to help him with a simple inheritance that has gone unclaimed.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> He got banned already, and without even providing a link?
> 
> That's a little harsh.  Maybe he just wanted us to help him with a simple inheritance that has gone unclaimed.



He had a link in his sig for some dehumidifiers.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> He had a link in his sig for some dehumidifiers.



Damn, I missed out!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> Damn, I missed out!



I never clicked, but I am sure there were some good deals to be had considering I don't think Pakistan is a humid place.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> He got banned already, and without even providing a link?
> 
> That's a little harsh.  Maybe he just wanted us to help him with a simple inheritance that has gone unclaimed.



yet another example of the heavy-handed moderation @ alpinezone.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> He got banned already, and without even providing a link?
> 
> That's a little harsh.  Maybe he just wanted us to help him with a simple inheritance that has gone unclaimed.



There was a link.  It was removed automagically when he was banned.  I can put it back up if you're interested in a Pakistani dehumidifier.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> There was a link.  It was removed automagically when he was banned.  I can put it back up if you're interested in a Pakistani dehumidifier.



Why would you dehumdify a Pakistani? That doesn't seem very nice to me.


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't help but smile when I read this thread.


----------



## noski (Jan 12, 2012)

rockway's real name was Peg-gy.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> He got banned already, and without even providing a link?
> 
> That's a little harsh.  Maybe he just wanted us to help him with a simple inheritance that has gone unclaimed.



I agree. The mods around here are a little harsh. I'm going to start my own forum. This is crap. 


[/sarcasm]


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2012)

Glenn said:


> I agree. The mods around here are a little harsh. I'm going to start my own forum. This is crap.



occupy AlpineZone!


FREE ROCKWAY:flag:
FREE ROCKWAY:flag:
FREE ROCKWAY:flag:
FREE ROCKWAY:flag:
FREE ROCKWAY:flag:
FREE ROCKWAY:flag:
FREE ROCKWAY:flag:
FREE ROCKWAY:flag:
FREE ROCKWAY:flag:


----------



## Fuller Wycliff (Jan 12, 2012)

don't judge Rockway too harshly, we all make mistakes. i've PM'd him to let him know it is proper to first introduce yourself in the *New Member Introduction Thread* before posting to the general forums.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Poor little guy, must of had 4 or 5 compliments about the forum in his first post and still got banned.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Fuller Wycliff said:


> don't judge Rockway too harshly, we all make mistakes. i've PM'd him to let him know it is proper to first introduce yourself in the *New Member Introduction Thread* before posting to the general forums.



Hi Fuller! Looks like without much sun today you have some time to catch up on the forums.

Will you be out skiing this weekend?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Como se llama?



I dont think they speak Spanish in Pakistan...


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 12, 2012)

Rock-a-way... you're welcome to come over to KZone and get banned...


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 12, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I dont think they speak Spanish in Pakistan...



Funny, they don't speak Pakistani in Spain, either.

In Mexico, however, they do speak Spanish, mostly because that is the language that they speak.


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

Fuller Wycliff said:


> don't judge Rockway too harshly, we all make mistakes. i've PM'd him to let him know it is proper to first introduce yourself in the *New Member Introduction Thread* before posting to the general forums.



Noob


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I dont think they speak Spanish in Pakistan...



Guten Morgen!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Dzien Dobry


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 12, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I dont think they speak Spanish in Pakistan...





ctenidae said:


> Funny, they don't speak Pakistani in Spain, either.


They don't speak Pakistani in Pakistan either.


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

You guys are so un-cultured :roll:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 12, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> They don't speak Pakistani in Pakistan either.



OH OH I know this one! It's Urdu they speak in Pakistan!


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 12, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> They don't speak Pakistani in Pakistan either.



Yeah, but throwing Urdu in there isn't as funny, and English just kills the comedy potential entirely. And don't even talk to me about Punjabi, Farsi, Pashto, or Sindhi.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 12, 2012)

^ Yup. Agree. 

We don't speak American in America either -- even if a cheesesteak stand in Philadelphia insists that all its customers do. Of course, every now and then, someone will walk up to me and ask if I speak Asian. Of course, I say yes.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> Of course, every now and then, someone will walk up to me and ask if I speak Asian. Of course, I say yes.



Seriously?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Seriously?



My wife is a teacher, and a few years ago during the world cup, she put the kids in teams and they had to come up with a team name that was also a country.  One of the suggestions was Asia.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Seriously?



Yup. As they say, if I had a dollar for every time...


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> My wife is a teacher, and a few years ago during the world cup, she put the kids in teams and they had to come up with a team name that was also a country.  One of the suggestions was Asia.



Classic


----------



## vdk03 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Classic



right on, I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 12, 2012)

^ And she'll be voting next week too!

All this reminds me of a conversation in college. A friend walked up to our group to tell us that she had to write a paper about "euthanasia." Buddy of mine trying to be helpful said: "That's easy. You can write about youth in Asia, youth in Europe, youth in America..."

Sigh.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 12, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Why would you dehumdify a Pakistani? That doesn't seem very nice to me.









_"Mocking, mocking, mocking!  All the time mocking!"_


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> ^ And she'll be voting next week too!
> 
> All this reminds me of a conversation in college. A friend walked up to our group to tell us that she had to write a paper about "euthanasia." Buddy of mine trying to be helpful said: "That's easy. You can write about youth in Asia, youth in Europe, youth in America..."
> 
> Sigh.



I had to write a position paper on Euthanasia in high school. It was the first time I had heard the term, I remember thinking "youth in asia" also. :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Jan 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> I had to write a position paper on Euthanasia in high school. It was the first time I had heard the term, I remember thinking "youth in asia" also. :lol:


----------



## Dylan (Jan 18, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> occupy alpinezone!
> 
> 
> Free rockway:flag:
> ...



drum circle!!!


----------

